# Ah, space. Should I call him this weekend?



## crisis1008 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, y'all. 

So I finally called my H around 10:30 this evening. I did not call because I missed him or anything. I just felt bad. You know like I had to, or that it was the right thing to do. I told him this morning that I thought we could both use some time away from one another this weekend, as the last week had been way to emotional. Too many so-called "discussions" had taken place. Although, I already told him that I thought we needed some space, when I called he seemed irritated after I told him I was on my way home from my cousin's house. He asked me to go over and watch a movie with him, and I simply reiterated the fact that we would not be seeing each other this weekend in the softest way that I could. He did not understand.

I stayed seated in my truck with the a/c running, as I smoked cigarette after cigaratte, while we had an hour long discussion. Lately, he has been telling me that I have been yelling at him, so I made every effort to remain cool, calm, composed and rational, yet still communicate to the best of my ability. I succeeded in doing so. I was extra calm and did not become defensive in any way, or interrupt him when he was speaking, so as not to upset him further. My calm composure did not work though. He just kept telling me that he did not like the way I was speaking to him. I explained to him that I was attempting to simply remain composed while I listened to what he had to say. He still did not get it and continually told me that I seemed like a different person, as my deameanor was too matter-of-fact. I guess, I just can't do right by him.

Anyway, I finally told him that I was falling asleep in the front yard and needed to let him go. I really was very tired after working about thirteen hours today, having dinner with my cousin, and discussing our problems for another hour. I did not walk through front door until 11:45 pm. I thankfully did not get an emotional follow-up text from my H after I hung up with him. I finally have some space. 

I am not sure if should call him at all this weekend. I don't really want to, but am not sure if the way I feel is wrong. I hope that he will be able to allow me my due space this weekend, even if I do not call him.

Ah, space. What do you guys think? You think I should touch base with him throughout the weekend? :smthumbup:


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

Unless you have something majorly important to discuss, I wouldn't talk to him at all. Sounds like he may be at that emotional and irrational stage, so any conversation you have would be pointless. If you call him for no reason he may think it's because you miss him and it could give him false hope. Take your space to figure out your next move.


----------



## boarderwayne (Feb 14, 2010)

Stop calling him all together, unless there's something like the divorce or children to discuss or deal with. When my wife left and continued to call because she was worried about me it only drug the healing process out that much more for me because every time she would call I'd get tiniest little bit of false hope that she missed me or was coming back. Your not doing him any good by calling him and talking for an hour straight, If you need to contact him for something important make it short and to the point, no more than a few minutes max.


----------

